# Ultimate Dubs 2012



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

There will now be a TTOC stand at next years UD's. http://www.ultimate-dubs.co.uk

We now have a stand. 

1. Audimad, series 2/Mk2 TDI Roadster, misano red, phantom black door mirrors.
2. tonksy26, series 1/Mk1 Coupe, blue.
3. benb89, series 1/Mk1 Coupe, imola yellow, black roof and spoiler, 19" BBS alloys.
4. V6RUL, series 1/Mk1 Coupe, moro blue.
5. Nem, series 1/ Mk1 Coupe, Kingfisher blue, lots of mods.

Saturday Evening Carvery 8pm

Address

Taverners Telford
The Severn Gorge
Southwater Way 
Malinsgate
Telford
TF3 4NL

http://www.tavernerstelfordpub.co.uk

Check out the website and register for your FREE drink voucher.

Jeff and Cherie
Steve and Julie
Nick
Ben
David and Danielle


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Lets hope so.
Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Clubs have to book their indoor stand with a maximum of 5 cars before 1st December so not much time left.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Stick me down


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Not sure Audimad is looking at running the event, but just posing the question.
The TTOC are to slow in being proactive and peeps just end up in the corner or missing out.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I have sent an enquiry as to availability..that didn't take long at all.
Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll contact the organisers today and see if we can have an indoor club stand, does anyone have any objections to me doing this?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

audimad said:


> I'll contact the organisers today and see if we can have an indoor club stand, does anyone have any objections to me doing this?


Done
Steve


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I thought there was a club events person??? I m sure there only interested In certain events in the calender if I can remember rightly.. As someone posted about this before... Maybe there should be one person per event?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I have such a strange feeling of deja vu


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redscouse organised this for us but he has just resigned from the committee.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Redscouse organised this for us but he has just resigned from the committee.


WHAT?!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse organised this for us but he has just resigned from the committee.
> ...


He thought that changing to be an Everton fan was too much for us to take


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Just heard back from UD's and we need 5 cars for the stand, let me know and i'll add your names to the first post. If we get more than five we'll have a reserve list.  Could you let me know some info about your car, ie: Mk 1 or 2, colour, spec, any mods things like that. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Im up for this. Do you want to know my list of mods?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I was going to organise this, I looked on the UD site a couple of weeks back and there wasn't anything there for 2012...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think i would like to rock up..

MK1 V6 54 plate 3.3 Turbo, Blue.
Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I do love how quick people are to point out the club is doing something wrong. :?

Anyway, I've told Jeff to continue organising this event for us. What we need is a balance of colour, mk1/mk2, and roadster/coupe. Not easy with only 5 cars but we need to try to show a good range.

Nick


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nem said:


> I do love how quick people are to point out the club is doing something wrong. :?
> 
> Anyway, I've told Jeff to continue organising this event for us. What we need is a balance of colour, mk1/mk2, and roadster/coupe. Not easy with only 5 cars but we need to try to show a good range.
> 
> Nick


erm....im not going to bite, but on Nicks suggestion..can 2 red cars be seen together.. :roll: 
Unfortunately with numbers being limited, it is never going to be easy to decide who goes or not.
Steve


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

R80RTT said:


> I thought there was a club events person??? I m sure there only interested In certain events in the calender if I can remember rightly.. As someone posted about this before... Maybe there should be one person per event?


The reason this one does not feature at the top of our priority list for the club to attend is the stand size.

5 cars out of a membership of 800+ is a very low amount.

That said as someone else has pointed out Paul organised last year and I hadn't connected the 2.

Jeff - If you want to continue to organise please do as I will not be able to attend.

Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TT Law said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > I thought there was a club events person??? I m sure there only interested In certain events in the calender if I can remember rightly.. As someone posted about this before... Maybe there should be one person per event?
> ...


Yes 5 cars is low but as it is an indoor show, space is limited so 5 is better than nothing.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

May need one more car for the stand.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ive PMd Syd, but he must be busy.
Steve


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all,

We're going to the show and will be staying in Telford the night before. As with other years, happy to be on the reserve list. She is a pretty much standard mk1 Roadster in Amulet red.

As for the line up - I'd put a red each end and the yellow in the middle, rather than the 2 reds together. Just my two penneth worth!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

A list of hotels quite close to the show.

http://www.parkinn.com
http://www.premierinn.co.uk 
http://www.daysinn.com
http://www.grays-hotel.com
http://www.qhotels.co.uk

The Park Inn has a swimming pool.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Wooohoooo im on the reserve list haha :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Wooohoooo im on the reserve list haha :lol: :lol:
> 
> Paul


Keep the RS you know you want to.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We stayed in the Park Inn last year and I'd suggest it again, also possibly easiest if we all stop in the same one too.

Then we can easily do something on the Saturday evening if we want to, last time we nipped 10 minutes up the road to Pizza Hutt, or there is a Frankie and Bennies next to it too. Just depends if we all want to do that or not?

The Park Inn is about a 15 minute walk from the exhibition centre so nice and simple. Also that walk goes past a McDonnalds so breakfast on the way in on the Sunday morning is sorted out 

Nick


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nem said:


> We stayed in the Park Inn last year and I'd suggest it again, also possibly easiest if we all stop in the same one too.
> 
> Then we can easily do something on the Saturday evening if we want to, last time we nipped 10 minutes up the road to Pizza Hutt, or there is a Frankie and Bennies next to it too. Just depends if we all want to do that or not?
> 
> ...


Agreed 

Everyone last year was paying £115 - £150 for rooms at the International Centre, some people missed out and didnt get any.

The Park Inn did the rooms for around £35 each  Winner!

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > We stayed in the Park Inn last year and I'd suggest it again, also possibly easiest if we all stop in the same one too.
> ...


The Park Inn sounds good as it has its own swimming pool, the rooms there start from £55.

The International can be expensive but the Holiday Inn next door was only £65 last year including breakfast and it has a pool too.

All show entrants get offered the International or the Holiday Inn at a discounted rate. As soon as i get the stand confirmation i will know what it will be.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will go with the flow.
Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

The entry form has been posted and as soon as i hear back from the organisers i'll be in touch with all on the stand.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

PM sent to all on the club stand.


----------



## oz (Jan 17, 2006)

Latest Flyer -


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Not long now until Ultimate Dubs 2012

For those who are on the stand Nem has mentioned that the Grays Hotel is not far from the show and single rooms start from only £28. and a double starts from £35, buffet breakfast is £7.95. www.grays-hotel.com


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well i currently still have the RS - so if anybody drops out im available, unless she finds a new home in the meantime 

RS or not - I will be there anyhow 

Paul


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Well i currently still have the RS - so if anybody drops out im available, unless she finds a new home in the meantime
> 
> RS or not - I will be there anyhow
> 
> Paul


Hope to see you there Paul
Steve


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Hope to see you there Paul
> Steve


Yup i will more than likely see you there Steve, as i said, TT or not ill be there supporting the TTOC 

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I have had a confirmation email from the organisers so it's all go for the stand.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Fantastic Jeff


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Is nice


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Is there any spare room to squeeze 1 more on ? 

I'll give it a proper good clean before hand


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

tonksy26 said:


> Is there any spare room to squeeze 1 more on ?
> 
> I'll give it a proper good clean before hand


Sorry, all the spaces are taken but i can put you on the reserve list, can you PM me some details?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

If mines any use I will go on the reserve list


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

audimad said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any spare room to squeeze 1 more on ?
> ...


What details would you like ?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Some of your car please.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Any more news on the number plates Nick?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

audimad said:


> Any more news on the number plates Nick?


Sorry, not yet. But I'll get onto it Monday / Tuesday and update.

Nick


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Remember the club stand is for members only so if you need to renew do it now while the excellent offer is ongoing.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Only five weeks to go.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Dont say that..im trying to get her ready..and the TT as well.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

For all the members on the reserve list there may be a space available as i have not heard from R80RTT if he is still coming.

Richard if you see this could you PLEASE get back to me, i have sent you two PM's but you have not replied to them and i need to get the stand sorted as it is only four weeks to go.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

audimad said:


> For all the members on the reserve list there may be a space available as i have not heard from R80RTT if he is still coming.
> 
> Richard if you see this could you PLEASE get back to me, i have sent you two PM's but you have not replied to them and i need to get the stand sorted as it is only four weeks to go.


Well he logged in yesterday so is def still about. Fingers crossed he'll respond.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I've just had a look on www.booking.com and the Park Inn Telford which Nick has mentioned before has five double or twin rooms left for only £37.60 they were £58.50. A good saving so for all going to Ultimate Dubs whether on the stand or not get them booked quick and we'll see you there.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, found the design for the licence plates, will look like this if everyone is ok with them


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> Right, found the design for the licence plates, will look like this if everyone is ok with them


They look excellent Nick. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Just three weeks to go now, looking forward to it.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I know, your putting the pressure on with your count down.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Wheels should arrive a few days before the show and also trying to squeeze the wrap in..its going to be tighter than Jammans wallet.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

audimad said:


> For all the members on the reserve list there may be a space available as i have not heard from R80RTT if he is still coming.
> 
> Richard if you see this could you PLEASE get back to me, i have sent you two PM's but you have not replied to them and i need to get the stand sorted as it is only four weeks to go.


Did Richard make contact OK?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TT K8 said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > For all the members on the reserve list there may be a space available as i have not heard from R80RTT if he is still coming.
> ...


NO! :x His space has now been filled by someone else.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Just dropped our TT off at the bodyshop to have some parts fitted and painted ready for the show. They have given me a loan car it is an ALDI TT. :lol:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

audimad said:


> TT K8 said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


Who's that then - I was first on the reserve list and no-body contacted me???????


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TT K8 I did consider your car against this other one but as Ultimate Dubs is more for modified cars and yours is standard where as the other one has many modifications i went for the obvious choice, sorry.

If anyone else drops out i will send you a PM.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Wooohoooo im on the reserve list haha :lol: :lol:
> 
> Paul


Not anymore, not with a Skoda!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

audimad said:


> TT K8 I did consider your car against this other one but as Ultimate Dubs is more for modified cars and yours is standard where as the other one has many modifications i went for the obvious choice, sorry.
> 
> If anyone else drops out i will send you a PM.


I've pm'd you.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

audimad said:


> Just dropped our TT off at the bodyshop to have some parts fitted and painted ready for the show. They have given me a loan car it is an ALDI TT. :lol:


Picked the TT up today and boy am i glad to give the ALDI TT back.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Not long now to Ultimate Dubs and i was thinking of doing something on the Saturday evening, we have a few choices.

Ten pin bowling.
Ice skating.
Cinema.
Pizza Hut.

or just a quiet pint, NO wine allowed.

Let me know if you are interested in any of these.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Pizza Hut followed by a couple of pints was last years plan, worked quite well.

Also with not having the car as it's in the showhall pizza hut was just a 5 minute walk from the hotel I'm in.

Nick


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will probably still be in the showhall scrapping the sh.te of the TT but me and the mrs are open to offers and will go with the flow.
Steve


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

audimad said:


> Not long now to Ultimate Dubs and i was thinking of doing something on the Saturday evening, we have a few choices.
> 
> Ten pin bowling.
> Ice skating.
> ...


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

The passes arrived today, each pass entitles the driver free entry into the show but all passengers have to pay. I will hand them out on the Saturday, the wife and i will be there between 10-11am. If you can't find me give me a call on my mobile, i will PM my number to all on the stand. 

We may not be able to join you on the Saturday evening as i have been asked if i could judge the Audi class in the show and shine, judging starts from 4pm to 8pm so depending on how many Audis are entered depends on when i can get away.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ok


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Only 2 weeks to go.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> Pizza Hut followed by a couple of pints was last years plan, worked quite well.
> 
> Also with not having the car as it's in the showhall pizza hut was just a 5 minute walk from the hotel I'm in.
> 
> Nick


There is a carvery called The Severn Gorge not too far from the show and it onlys costs £3.99, now that's a bargain.

The website is www.tavernerstelfordpub.co.uk

It does get busy though especially as the show is on but Cherie and i called last year at about 8pm and got a table straight away.

Who else is up for the carvery?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ok..
Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Is everyone else ok with the carvery?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

audimad said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Pizza Hut followed by a couple of pints was last years plan, worked quite well.
> ...


I remember a group of us going to that one about 5 years ago for another show, and it was the last night before they closed for a refurbishment - and they had absolutely nothing left on the menu! I'm sure they've restocked now though!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TT K8 said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


What has that got to do with what we are doing for the Saturday evening at Ultimate Dubs? :?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nothing.........and nor has this!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STEVE!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I have just booked a table for 10 at the Severn Gorge carvery at 8pm. If this is ok let me know and i'll add your name to the 
list. 

Jeff and Cherie


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TT K8 said:


> Nothing.........and nor has this!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY STEVE!


I am trying keep this thread Ultimate Dubs related, there are too many threads on the TT forum where people waffle on about something completely different to what the thread is all about.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

First post updated.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Its ok with me Jeff.

Steve + Julie

ps cheers Kate, hopefully Jeff won't notice my response..


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not sure what me and the gf are doing jeff.

She's always changing her mind on what she wants to do. I dare say we will end up going for the cavery but I don't want to say a definite 100% Just incase. We will defiantly pop over for a drink with everyone at some point though 

Do you know what Ben is doing on the sat night ?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I have sent Ben a PM about Saturday night just waiting to hear back from him.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

tonksy26 said:


> Not sure what me and the gf are doing jeff.
> 
> She's always changing her mind on what she wants to do. I dare say we will end up going for the cavery but I don't want to say a definite 100% Just incase. We will defiantly pop over for a drink with everyone at some point though
> 
> Do you know what Ben is doing on the sat night ?


Yes Ben is on the carvery list.


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes guys im coming to the carvery


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

audimad said:


> TT K8 I did consider your car against this other one but as Ultimate Dubs is more for modified cars and yours is standard where as the other one has many modifications i went for the obvious choice, sorry.
> 
> If anyone else drops out i will send you a PM.


Hey TT K8,

I'm sure Charlie could rustle up some 19's, Spacers, Coilovers, ABT kit, Cat Back, LED's and Neons....

So you shall go to the ball!!!!!!!

A reserve list is just that... I'm sure if only 4 people were going you'd have got an invite!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > TT K8 I did consider your car against this other one but as Ultimate Dubs is more for modified cars and yours is standard where as the other one has many modifications i went for the obvious choice, sorry.
> ...


Thats a bit strong don't you think? So a Mk2 diesel is more ultimate dubs is it :roll:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > TT K8 I did consider your car against this other one but as Ultimate Dubs is more for modified cars and yours is standard where as the other one has many modifications i went for the obvious choice, sorry.
> ...


Yes she would have.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If my mota isn't finished Kate will be taking my place.
Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

markypoo said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


Have you seen the Mk2 diesel that is going on the stand? NO!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

markypoo said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


Ultimate Dubs is an indoor show with limited space for all club stands. We could of had an outdoor stand with six cars but i thought most would prefer to be indoors, anyway we only got the stand at the last minute so if i didn't contact the organisers when i did then there would have been NO stand. :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve, you have a PM.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Replied
Steve


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

markypoo said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


Wind your neck in a little!!!! (no harm intended)

I'm on TT K8's side here!!!!!!!

If she was next then that's how it rolls, regardless of level of tuning!

The way she has been treated is disgraceful.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

audimad said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


And that just shows the level of commitment that you have to a "club" that should look after its own regardless of what the car has had done.
As I understand it TT K8's mota is clean and tidy, a good example of a cracking car!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I pmd Kate last week, to let her know my status and to keep her updated.
I should be going as she is going I for wrap on Monday and it takes 4 days, but my rear axle is waiting to go on, when my Haldex CC arrives tomoz morning.
Steve


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> I pmd Kate last week, to let her know my status and to keep her updated.
> I should be going as she is going I for wrap on Monday and it takes 4 days, but my rear axle is waiting to go on, when my Haldex CC arrives tomoz morning.
> Steve


Hi Steve,

You sure No13 in the reserve list won't get picked if yours isn't ready!?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I pmd Kate last week, to let her know my status and to keep her updated.
> ...


Kate wasn't picked as the other person on the list was a new member and as Kate is a rep for the TTOC i did not want to show favouratism. It is also a good way to introduce a new member into the club don't you think. I explained this to Kate and she agreed. :wink:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

audimad said:


> Kate wasn't picked as the other person on the list was a new member and as Kate is a rep for the TTOC i did not want to show favouratism. It is also a good way to introduce a new member into the club don't you think. I explained this to Kate and she agreed. :wink:


Funny how the thread doesn't show your thinking and communication with TT K8 that way.
It's shows you being questioned about the first reserve, PM'd about it and given time to create a story to cover your arse.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Kate wasn't picked as the other person on the list was a new member and as Kate is a rep for the TTOC i did not want to show favouratism. It is also a good way to introduce a new member into the club don't you think. I explained this to Kate and she agreed. :wink:
> ...


That is because i PM'd Kate about it, anyway what has it got it to do with you? was it you who contacted the organisers of Ultimate Dubs and asked for a club stand NO?

If i did not contact them and asked for the stand which was at very short notice i might add then we would have NO stand and NO reserve list.

The problem with an indoor show like this is you are limited on space which is why the indoor stand can only have 5 cars so there is bound to be someone who will be disappointed.

Why not next year YOU can contact the organisers and ask for a club stand.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Kate wasn't picked as the other person on the list was a new member and as Kate is a rep for the TTOC i did not want to show favouratism. It is also a good way to introduce a new member into the club don't you think. I explained this to Kate and she agreed. :wink:
> ...


This thread IS about Ultimate Dubs NOT Kate.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

audimad said:


> That is because i PM'd Kate about it, anyway what has it got it to do with you? was it you who contacted the organisers of Ultimate Dubs and asked for a club stand NO?


Everything and nothing. I'm a forum member and entitled to an opinion and mine is that you have treated a fellow member very discourteously.
I'm sure your phone call took ages.... Find the number, type it in, talk to the nice lady, ask if one of the bigger well respected VAG car clubs in the uk could possibly have a stand at a Vdub meet, wait 2 seconds for the yes and get an email... Busy boy hey!



audimad said:


> If i did not contact them and asked for the stand which was at very short notice i might add then we would have NO stand and NO reserve list.


What's your point here.....? If I didn't do something then yes it wouldn't get done.



audimad said:


> The problem with an indoor show like this is you are limited on space which is why the indoor stand can only have 5 cars so there is bound to be someone who will be disappointed.


Only the way you run it. You can't have a list and then jump down to the one you want!



audimad said:


> Why not next year YOU can contact the organisers and ask for a club stand.


I haven't questioned your courageousness for doing said phone call, all I have pointed out is your inability to count, 1 comes before all others.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> I pmd Kate last week, to let her know my status and to keep her updated.
> I should be going as she is going I for wrap on Monday and it takes 4 days, but my rear axle is waiting to go on, when my Haldex CC arrives tomoz morning.
> Steve


How has the wrap gone Steve?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

You haven't got a clue have you about Ultimate Dubs.

Just because the TTOC is one of the bigger clubs does not mean a club stand is a foregone conclusion. You apply for a stand and it does not mean you will be accepted as there are that many clubs all wanting space.

Photos of all the stand cars have to be emailed to the organisers before the stand can be accepted and it is up to the organisers NOT me.

If i did not apply for a stand then the TTOC would not be there and YOU would not be moaning about me now so maybe i shouldn't have bothered.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I am sure TT K8's car is very nice but i picked a car from the reserve list which i thought would bring people over to the club stand. Hope you now can understand my situation.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

My point about the club stand was as nobody else had contacted the organisers and i wanted to see a TTOC stand at Ultimate Dubs and i thought if it was left any longer then it would be too late to have one so i decided to contact them.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jesus Christ, feel the pressure on my car being in top tip condition (which it's not tbf lol). I'm not going to get involved in any of this as neither is k8.

I do appreciate jeff asking me to come on the stand and it's a great honor to represent the club, which I will try my best to do. I'm running round like I've lost my head to try and do a few more bits and pieces to the car over the next week.

I honestly mean no disrespect to k8 and I'm sure she will understand that it is 1 of the biggest dub shows of the year and some heavily modded cars inside so I'm not sure a 100% standard TT would fit in with the surroundings but I also understand the whole reserve list bit.

Fair enough you have your opinion Hardrhino but I dont really think there is need to argue over a forum about it. Jeff has put the effort in to get the club a stand so let's just have a good weekend and enjoy ourselves.

Being new I'm sure I'll get to know alot of great people and learn a fair bit aswell.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I think enough has been said on this now everyone...

Let's keep this from now on about the event next week and nothing else please


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Bloody hell nem :roll: and there is bugger all on TV :lol:

The honorable thing to have been done is for the gentleman to give up his place for the ladeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Nem said:


> I think enough has been said on this now everyone...
> 
> Let's keep this from now on about the event next week and nothing else please


Pleased to see the clubs stand on this is to brush it under the carpet!
Why I didn't renew my TTOC membership.



bigsyd said:


> Bloody hell nem :roll: and there is bugger all on TV :lol:
> 
> The honorable thing to have been done is for the gentleman to give up his place for the ladeeeeeeeeee


Tongue in cheek approach matey, but I think you just turned it into a sexist thing. :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

audimad said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I pmd Kate last week, to let her know my status and to keep her updated.
> ...


The wrap is being started on Monday, the axle and Haldex controller have been fitted.
Steve


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Glad you're on target Steve as I will now be picking up the flags at the end of the show to take to Poole at the end of June, and therefore will not be bringing my TT to Telford now (no way they'll fit in the boot!).


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Just over a week to go. 

There will be water available and hosepipes on site for you to wash your TT's off and i'll bring our battery powered cordless pressure washer for anyone who wants to use it.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't forget to download your FREE drink voucher for the carvery, they also have other food available so you don't have to have the carvery.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> Right, found the design for the licence plates, will look like this if everyone is ok with them


Are the plates all ready?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

audimad said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Right, found the design for the licence plates, will look like this if everyone is ok with them
> ...


Not yet, the lad said he would do them but now I can't get hold of him all week.

So I'm hoping he'll come back to me but I'll have to wait and see.

Nick


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nick, how do the plates attach..as mine is recessed into the front grille.
Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> Nick, how do the plates attach..as mine is recessed into the front grille.
> Steve


They are only flat plastic the same size as the standard reg plates, then held on with a double sided sticky pad. Nothing technical


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Hopefully he'll get in touch as the plates will look good on all the cars.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Nick, how do the plates attach..as mine is recessed into the front grille.
> Steve


A couple of bits of blu tac should be ok.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Me and the girlfriend ( Danielle) are coming for the cavery on sat night jeff.

See you on sat about 11.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> Me and the girlfriend ( Danielle) are coming for the cavery on sat night jeff.
> 
> See you on sat about 11.


Are you planning on going down the M6 via Knutsford services at about 9:45 am on the Saturday.
Steve


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I was going to set off from Rochdale at about 9 and head down the m6 past Knutsford yeah. Fancy meeting up on the way down or something ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> I was going to set off from Rochdale at about 9 and head down the m6 past Knutsford yeah. Fancy meeting up on the way down or something ?


Im hoping to pick my TT up on friday evening, if thats the case then 9:45 at Knutsford services should be about right for both of us. If i have to pick the TT up Saturday morning then i will be later and a convoy wont be on the cards.
Steve


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Im coming from near blackburn so could drive down with you guys maybe


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

benb89 said:


> Im coming from near blackburn so could drive down with you guys maybe


Sounds good to me.
I will PM both of you with my number.
Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

You will all probably overtake me on the M54.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I have the passes all ready, if you can't find me on the Saturday just give me a call on my mobile.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Having issues getting the plates made up, but I'm 99% I can get them done tomorrow, fingers crossed...

So, I've got the designs done, can you all make sure they are all correct please 














































Nick


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

You missed 'legend' off the bottom of mine  Other than that, looks spot on


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

benb89 said:


> Im coming from near blackburn so could drive down with you guys maybe


You Joining on the m62 Ben ? Might run into you on there, If not all meeting at knutsford for about 9:45 sounds a good idea.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Plates now ordered, picking them up tomorrow 8)


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> benb89 said:
> 
> 
> > Im coming from near blackburn so could drive down with you guys maybe
> ...


Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk

Hey mate i dont think il be on the m62 but im sure il see you all at the services


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> Plates now ordered, picking them up tomorrow 8)


Excellent Nick.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

tonksy26 said:


> Me and the girlfriend ( Danielle) are coming for the cavery on sat night jeff.
> 
> See you on sat about 11.


I've added you both to the list.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

One more day, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

audimad said:


> One more day, see you all tomorrow.


The pressure is really on to get the TT ready.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Listen guys and girls,

Have a great weekend, i wanted to pop along on the Sat night or Sunday day and see you all but i cannot, i have other plans now   Gutted im gonna miss out.

Hope you win something for club stand, get those banners and flags up and good luck - enjoy it  

Paul


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

heers Paul.
Steve


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Last minute jobs have been conpleted today. Sorted the tyres out as they all had leaks on the back, got that sorted and fitted them back on the car. Fixed my blowing exhaust and dodgy exhaust joint so that's all good now. Even managed to get a quick clean inside out ready for a bigger clean tomorrow.

Hope to see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds like a busy day then, pretty similar here 

Done 5 hours cleaning, polishing and then waxing the car.

Collected the show plates for us all 

Sorted out all the flags and banners for the stand.

Just got the inside of the car to vacuum and dust over and I'm done 8)

Will do the last minute things tomorrow when I get inside the hall like glass, tyre gloss, exhaust polish etc etc.

I'm aiming to get there 11 - 12 ish so all afternoon to set up the stand and finish off.

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Cherie is outside now just finishing cleaning the car while i'm looking for my swimming trunks, lol.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

probably be there as well on sunday


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Got the TT back.
New skin is on but no time to do the wheel change.
See you at Knutsford in the morning.
Car is filthy
Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

See you all in a few hours.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Good luck guys hope hope you win best club stand again.Me and Matt(Hark) will come see you all at some point.
I'm thinking of you all working hard getting the car's and stand look nice while I sit and watch the rugby and have a beer or 4 LOL :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Good luck guys hope hope you win best club stand again.Me and Matt(Hark) will come see you all at some point.
> I'm thinking of you all working hard getting the car's and stand look nice while I sit and watch the rugby and have a beer or 4 LOL :wink:
> 
> DAZ


That will be around 3pm then knowing Matt (lazy bones!)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

*awaits Matts reply**


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck guys hope hope you win best club stand again.Me and Matt(Hark) will come see you all at some point.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I'm saying nothing other than probably see you lot about lunch time. :lol: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm planning on no heading over till after lunch so that way I can't be accussed of being late anyway. Can't be arsed with the queues but be good to have a look around for an hour or two.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> I'm planning on no heading over till after lunch so that way I can't be accussed of being late anyway. Can't be arsed with the queues but be good to have a look around for an hour or two.


Your right mate the queues are a pain I've give the TT a quick wax and she's looking good. So it would be a shame not to give her a run out.See you tomorrow. 

DAZ


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

We're all set up ready for tomorrow. See you all tomorrow hopfully.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

tonksy26 said:


> We're all set up ready for tomorrow. See you all tomorrow hopfully.


Fair play lads we know you'll do us proud. 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

DAZTTC said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning on no heading over till after lunch so that way I can't be accussed of being late anyway. Can't be arsed with the queues but be good to have a look around for an hour or two.
> ...


Was going to wash mine, but after fetching petrol, I took a long drive home. Two hours of random towns and countryside and now it's getting dark and I'm knackered. lol


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


I'll let you off this time as I know just how much fun the 2hr fill up was fair play mate. :twisted:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Popped in tonight as had to drop off my old seats, some very nice looking cars, Steve not sure on the wrap,


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

All lined up and polished ready for tomorrow!

8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

robokn said:


> Popped in tonight as had to drop off my old seats, some very nice looking cars, Steve not sure on the wrap,


Yo Rob, surprised your not on a stand somewhere.
I'm sure the wrap will grow on you over time..
Some very nice motas here and our cars have cleaned up well.
Steve


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Cars are looking really clean & shiny - I bet there's not another group that can beat them


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Steve, V6 is being stripped and yesterday was swap over all the brakes and wheels so a fair amount of work, audio is half out today more OSIR bits coming out, felt a few pangs of envy as I really enjoyed last year. How's the car running?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Have a great time ladies and gents cars look good.

Is it in the rules you have to have a Mk2 in there just to show how much Audi diluted
and destroyed the TT.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes a mk2 is needed and especially a standard one to show how good they look :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

jamman said:


> Have a great time ladies and gents cars look good.
> 
> Is it in the rules you have to have a Mk2 in there just to show how much Audi diluted
> and destroyed the TT.


You were soooo pleased with yours you left it completely standard :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jamman said:


> Have a great time ladies and gents cars look good.
> 
> Is it in the rules you have to have a Mk2 in there just to show how much Audi improved
> the outdated legacy TT.


There you go you had a spelling mistake in there.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

See you guys in about 30 mins 8)


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Wallsendmag said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Have a great time ladies and gents cars look good.
> ...


 :lol:

Make sure you guys post up some good photo's when your done. I'm guessing it will be the usual slammed VW's with big chrome wheels as usual but still interesting


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Couldn't agree more Shag standard Mk2's rock just look at those sexy wheels. :wink:

Sorry got to get back to my fishing had a few bites already :lol:

Then I'm off to town to choose my new Audi tat :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Best club display = won


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Congrats to all involved.

Mk1s save the day :wink:


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Best club display = won


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] 
Congrats!


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Well done to all


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well done peeps


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well done guys, knew you'd get the best stand   

Paul


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks David for taking the time and chatting to me all you lot looked great. Great credit to the tt owners club finally got home 3 1/2 hrs what a nice drive


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Fantastic result for the Club!

Huge thanks to everyone on the stand, a lot of effort but was certainly worth it!

Also thanks to all who came along to support the Club too, spoke to more people than I can remember today.

Cheers.

Nick


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Well done all  all cars looking as shiny as a new pin 8)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Congratulations to all involved - first of many awards this year, hopefully


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

well done all - totally gutted I would not get there. Looking forward to seeing some pictures.....


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Well done guys Nick I told you you'd win :wink: The stand and cars looked excellent and all the hard work paid off.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> Yes a mk2 is needed and especially a standard one to show how good they look :lol:


Shame it WASN'T standard though.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

audimad said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > Yes a mk2 is needed and especially a standard one to show how good they look :lol:
> ...


You got your bite Shag :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Had an excellent weekend made even better by winning Best Club Display.

Thanks to Nem, V6 RUL, benb89 and tonksy26.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

audimad said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > Yes a mk2 is needed and especially a standard one to show how good they look :lol:
> ...


Beg ur puddings I thought it was standard, what have you done ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


Dooooooh Obvious uprated car mats :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


If it was standard it wouldn't have been on the TTOC stand.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Dooooooh Obvious uprated car mats :roll: :wink: :lol:[/quote]

? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> If it was standard it wouldn't have been on the TTOC stand.


This is not club policy please note my car is standard and I'm sure nobody is going to tell me i'm not allowed on an event stand.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > If it was standard it wouldn't have been on the TTOC stand.
> ...


That's it Andy is barred from all future events by order of Audimad


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> Dooooooh Obvious uprated car mats :roll: :wink: :lol:


Think it will be stage 2+ map with APR fuel pump and front to back miltek m8,all that is needed on a TTS

Any member with a standard car as far as I am concerned you have every and as much right to be on the stand as a modified car as long as you are a member :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Well said Syd 

Obviously other folk think differently


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> > Dooooooh Obvious uprated car mats :roll: :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> Think it will be stage 2+ map with APR fuel pump and front to back miltek m8,all that is needed on a TTS
> ...


Spot on Syd .


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice video of the TT's from today

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWLpXObA ... ata_player

(can someone embed it please)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wasn't there one before the yellow one ?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah , mine. I was stood right infront the car talking to richyboy so he couldn't get a good view of it ( didn't realise at the time)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Tell you what....steves car was looking nice in the video 8) looking forward to seeing it when you are home


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

As with Bens car, vids and pics dont always tell the true colour. as Bens car is a bright yella in the flesh.

















Thanks for allowing me & Julie on the stand, fantastic day and some top motas there to drool over, feel my wallet taking another hit, in one or two fields.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] again.
Also nice to see some forum members turning up, for a look around and having a chat ie Daz, matt and Rich as well as others.

Steve & Julie


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> Tell you what....steves car was looking nice in the video 8) looking forward to seeing it when you are home


Will pop round in the morning to have a chat for a bit.
Steve


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry I missed you Steve ^^^

I like the colour (I think). Reminds of a TVR Sag.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hark said:


> Sorry I missed you Steve ^^^
> 
> I like the colour (I think). Reminds of a TVR Sag.


Saggy is purple based where mine is blue based but i know where you are coming from.
We must have been like ships passing in the night..but some good stuff to look at.
Quite surprised at how much air ride is taking off.
Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Well done guys. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Excellent result, well done guys 

Charlie


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Whos is the blue ttrs?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

jamman said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


Oh my god, here we go again with the sarcasm.

My point was as Ultimate Dubs is an indoor show and space is limited we were only allowed 5 cars on the indoor stand. We had a list of 5 and a reserve list then we have one member drop out so i picked a member from the reserve list who car i thought would bring members over to the stand and it did, and yes i picked a modified car over a standard one.

Anyone could have been on the stand modified or not and here you all are now with your sarcasm but where were you all when i was asking for club cars. If all the cars to come forward were standard then that is what would have been on the stand.

Anyway all i know is that thanks to Nem, V6RUL, benb89 and tonksy26 we won the Best Club Display.  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry V6RUL for standing in the way of the video lol should have kicked us out the way


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Congrats on the award - 2 years out of 3 whoo hoo!

Great to meet you all on the stand. Nick - the flags are safely stowed in the garage!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Some great pictures there, thanks for posting them up.


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

i was meant to be going but was moving house 

my mates had cars in the show tho, a bright orange MK1 Jetta (won runner up saloon in last years show) and a grey passat estate with bright orange engine plastics, not sure how they got on this year


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TT K8 said:


> Congrats on the award - 2 years out of 3 whoo hoo!
> 
> Great to meet you all on the stand. Nick - the flags are safely stowed in the garage!


I didn't get to meet you.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

audimad said:


> TT K8 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the award - 2 years out of 3 whoo hoo!
> ...


We came and picked the flags up Jeff but I think you were busy at the time. Maybe next time.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TT K8 said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > TT K8 said:
> ...


Maybe........ fingers crossed for you next time Kate :wink: :-*

(Cars looking good)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I think we already have two people for the stand next year 

Kate with a standard Mk1 roadster and Shel with a modified one. 8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Nem said:


> I think we already have two people for the stand next year
> 
> Kate with a standard Mk1 roadster and Shel with a modified one. 8)


That would actually be good to see, like a before and after


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > I think we already have two people for the stand next year
> ...


Get polishing Kate :wink:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > I think we already have two people for the stand next year
> ...


So does that mean I can't do any mods for the next year? Fat chance of me doing anything anyway with the bill I'm getting tomorrow anyway! And I'm not taking off the mods she does have...........


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

jamman said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Oh god, better get her stone chips sorted as well as a wheel refurb!

Perhaps we should have all girls cars next year?!?!? :wink:


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

TT K8 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


I think il sell my tt if this happens


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Few pics


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good pictures Mk1s look great soooo sexy


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jamman said:


> Good pictures Mk1s look great soooo sexy


mk2 is the way forward :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Good pictures Mk1s look great soooo sexy
> ...


Errrrr yes it's the bestest :wink:

(Just to stop any more PMs from Mad Jeff)


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

It looks like a model in the bottom shot! Did like the quilted seats though (but not the colour).


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TT K8 said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > TT K8 said:
> ...


Yes i was very busy with the show and shine judging, it took longer than i thought as people kept entering so i had alot more cars to do.


----------

